# Recommend component speakers with stock Monsoon HU and AMP (2001 Jetta)



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Recommend component speakers for use with stock Monsoon HU and AMP (2001 Jetta)*

Interested in getting some better sound out of my 2001 Jetta. Currently it has a single DIN monsoon system with the stock monsoon amp in the trunk. I'd like to get a component system to replace the speakers in the car without replacing all the other stuff, but I have a few questions:

1. Is it even worth replacing the speakers and keeping everything else stock... will it make a difference that's worth the money?

2. What should I look to spend for a quality set of component speakers? Could someone recommend some?

3. Will wiring the crossovers with the new speakers and stock amp/HU be a nightmare or is it pretty much plug & play?

Thanks guys.

Edit: I'm looking for a 2-way system.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

JohnnieWalker85 said:


> Interested in getting some better sound out of my 2001 Jetta. Currently it has a single DIN monsoon system with the stock monsoon amp in the trunk. I'd like to get a component system to replace the speakers in the car without replacing all the other stuff, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is it even worth replacing the speakers and keeping everything else stock... will it make a difference that's worth the money?
> 
> ...


1. I've never tried it out and people have different opinions about what will happen, but the ~$120 it costs to get a new headunit will be WELL worth it in terms of improved sound quality over the OEM unit.

2. Polk DB6501's are the best for the price from my research, they will fit fine in the doors, just order some speaker spacers off ebay for the mk4

3. As you can see, it's just "+" and "=" input from the head unit/amp, and then two "+" and "=" outputs, one for the tweeter, the other for the woofer.


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

How does the crossover hookup work if I'm planning to use the stock speaker wiring?

I've heard that a new HU would be a good investment, but I just hate how 99% of them look.

I'm guessing that since I don't want to buy a new HU or amp that I shouldn't blow a ton of money on speakers. Does $100-140 per pair seem reasonable? I've found some Boston Acoustics and MB Quarts in this price range on Amazon… keeping in mind that I'll need to buy two pairs in order to replace all 8 speakers. I don't think $200-250 is all that bad if they're sound better than my stock speakers.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

for the crossover wiring, you just use "+" and "=" as the inputs.

I went down the same road as you, I wanted to keep OEM looks but eventually decided to do it right the first time and upgrade everything. I went with a Sony XAV-70BT double-din headunit because it looked the most OEM and the interface was the least cheesy. I mean you have some touchscreen interfaces on these brand new units from Pioneer and Alpine that look like they're from 1983.

Here is my setup:

Sony XAV70BT
Polk DB6501 (front door)
Polk DB651 (rear door)
Alpine MRPf300

I'd recommend that you do what I did, save up, run new wires and get an amp. It will sound great.


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

I realize that's the best way to go as far as sound goes, but it's not really in the finances now. I guess if I put new speakers in I can always upgrade other parts as I can afford.

I'm thinking the way to go for component speakers is either Boston, MB quart, Infinity, or Polk. Can anyone comment on a specific set of speakers that would be good and work well with the stock monsoon amp (watts and such)?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

rapyoke said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Polk DB6501 (front door)
> Polk DB651 (rear door)


in a mk4 i feel it is worth it to keep the rears compnents as well. that rear tweeter is right by your ear


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

sgolf2000 said:


> in a mk4 i feel it is worth it to keep the rears compnents as well. that rear tweeter is right by your ear


I had the same thought.


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a set of speakers that will work with the stock monsoon amp as far as wattage and stuff goes? I can't seem to find information on the stock monsoon amp.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

JohnnieWalker85 said:


> Can anyone recommend a set of speakers that will work with the stock monsoon amp as far as wattage and stuff goes? I can't seem to find information on the stock monsoon amp.


I believe the Monsoon amp puts out 20w to the front drivers and tweeters and rear tweeters and 30w to the rear woofers.

I imagine that's RMS but not sure, assuming it is I don't know what peak is.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

rapyoke said:


> 3. As you can see, it's just "+" and "=" input from the head unit/amp, and then two "+" and "=" outputs, one for the tweeter, the other for the woofer.


The thing is the Monsoon amp has a built in crossover and runs separate wires to each individual speaker - 8 pairs of wire from the monsoon to the speakers. If you wire an aftermarket, passive crossover up to the driver input in the door and use that to power the tweeters you will have already lost a lot of the high end from the Monsoon. I'm not sure what the crossover points are from the Monsoon though, so you wouldn't want to simply hook up pricey, aftermarket speakers to the stock wiring.

I suppose you could tap the the front and rear input wires coming from the OEM head unit (I'm pretty sure they're speaker level output), and wire the aftermarket crossover in before the signal reaches the Monsoon amp.


----------

